# rca voyager ii startup



## SMALLZ (Mar 31, 2016)

i bought my son a rca voyager ii dec 20th 2015 for christmas with in two days it went off and when powered back up it gets stuck on the voyager screen. i have done the wipe data factory reset and clear cache everything to no advantage. please help me. model number RCT6773W22B


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I suggest that you try to factory reset it again because it isn't usable in the current state.


> *Step 1.* With your tablet off, press and hold the volume up (+) button and power button until you see the RCA splash screen with Nipper and Chipper. Release both buttons to reveal the Android bot on his back with a caution symbol above him.
> 
> *Step 2.* A new screen will appear asking you to use your volume up/down keys to move and the power button to select.
> 
> ...


If that doesn't work, if the warranty is good for more than 90 days, return it.


----------

